# Rear axle nut size on 1970 3 speed stingray fair lady ?



## Tyler (May 18, 2014)

Hey Folks,
   I am restoring my first stingray fair lady. It is a 1970 fair lady 3 speed. I am having some trouble finding the right rear axle nut size. Does anyone know the size for the rear axle nut opposite the gear sprocket? 

Thanks for the help on a rookie question!!


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 18, 2014)

this is what I order when I need a sturmey archer nut. it says 128mm or 13/32  http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sturmey-archer-hub-3sp-hmn-128-axle-nut-lh


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 18, 2014)

wrong link that is for left side this is the right side. first link is to nut second is to search page to show all options
http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sturmey-archer-guide-nut
http://www.niagaracycle.com/search.php?search_query=sturmey+archer+nut


----------



## KevinM (May 31, 2014)

I have some NOS ones. $7 shipped. LMK directly. Kevin rkmurphy1@yahoo.com


----------

